# OMG look @ this website



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

omg look at this Reptile Forums UK - Care, Pictures, Classifieds & More


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

?????


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

i recognise it


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

looks like a really good site lol


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

R.E.C.S said:


> looks like a really good site lol


 you really that bored???
finnished uni/school or something isit?
know how you feel


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I think that place is crap!


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

Trice said:


> I think that place is crap!


 
Yeh, theres alot that can be updated and bettered, just look at the list of members and mods, some of them are welll dodgy! would not trust that site at all!!!:whistling2:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

*OMG Look At This Thread*

Omg look at this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/315407-omg-look-website.html


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

wozza_t said:


> Yeh, theres alot that can be updated and bettered, just look at the list of members and mods, some of them are welll dodgy! would not trust that site at all!!!:whistling2:


Nah. ESPECIALLY those damn mods. Bent as Bent can be!


----------



## pasty (Jan 20, 2008)

Trice said:


> Nah. ESPECIALLY those damn mods. Bent as Bent can be!


 
Having noted the humour the on duty mod did smile........


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

pasty said:


> Having noted the humour the on duty mod did smile........


You still think you're a mod?! :whistling2:


----------

